
Incredible shrinking NAND: I'm Meellllting: Flash array bubbles burst - iProject
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/06/12/nand_dying/
======
AndrewDucker
I'm fine with this, to be honest. Once we hit the limits of the technology the
price will come down even further, and it will become standard.

